# Moyu Aosu/weisu mods



## aHappyAsian (Mar 5, 2014)

If you look at the center peices ( the ones hiddin on the inside) you can see there is like a peg sticking out. It seems really useless and seems like the reason behind the clickieness I have when turning the inners. I'm thinking about shaving them down; any reason I shouldn't, I mean it should turn out better but this would be my first mod. Also are there any other mods for the aosu, I might as well go all out if I'm gonna mod it


----------



## animeshsareen12 (Mar 5, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing, because it's really causing a problem for me...someone on youtube did it. The link is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-QmPEujy0U&list=UUYkmrFkYGNtnh2ritXMiwLQ&feature=c4-overview go watch it...


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Mar 5, 2014)

No need to do that. Just twist the piece that the little nub is attached to. it should click into place at a certain spot


----------



## ZamHalen (Mar 5, 2014)

Correct me if I'm wrong but did that guy just cut off the alignment fix...


----------



## Ronxu (Mar 5, 2014)

TIL alignment mechanism is useless.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 5, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> TIL alignment mechanism is useless.



Why??!?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Mar 5, 2014)

Those peg things are the alignment mechanism....

There's a reason why people made "pins" (same idea as the "pegs") for the v cube 6 mods. It keeps the cube aligned so you don't get those alignment issues that were present on the v cube 6 (first version, not the 6b).


----------



## aHappyAsian (Mar 5, 2014)

cubeninjaIV said:


> No need to do that. Just twist the piece that the little nub is attached to. it should click into place at a certain spot



Twist ...click into place? Could you make a guide or something I don't get what your saying


----------



## Chree (Mar 6, 2014)

ZamHalen said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but did that guy just cut off the alignment fix...



Yes, sir, you sure did.



aHappyAsian said:


> Twist ...click into place? Could you make a guide or something I don't get what your saying



If you completely unscrew the center piece and look at where it attaches the to core, you'll see a groove. This keeps the center piece from spinning and the alignment peg in place. Make sure when you put the center piece back on the core, that it's aligned with this and pushed all the way down.

The alignment peg is not useless!


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Mar 6, 2014)

I cant figure out how to attach pictures. basically on the core there is a notch with a corresponding piece cut out of the center. they slide together and make it fixed in place so the cube is always aligned. unscrew the problematic piece and see for youreslf. it will become very obvious.

I have been ninja'd..


----------



## Cuber9991 (Mar 6, 2014)

This is the internal center piece and the outer center piece. On the internal center piece there is a little nub that fits into the gap in the outer center piece. This keeps the internals from going out of alignment. Hope this helps.


----------



## aHappyAsian (Mar 6, 2014)

O thats what your talking about. All of these things are in the right place but I still get that clicky feeling. I still don't see any negatives for cutting off that excess plastic on the end of the core peice


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 6, 2014)

Without that the middle layer moves freely from the other layers and the entire core is miss aligned fron them puzzle.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Mar 6, 2014)

aHappyAsian said:


> O thats what your talking about. All of these things are in the right place but I still get that clicky feeling. I still don't see any negatives for cutting off that excess plastic on the end of the core peice



that is not what i was talking about. basically the excess plastic on the piece in the second picture should be completely hidden by a single center piece above it with the cube in a "solved" (90 degree turn? not really sure how to word it.) state. if this is not the case it will cause the lock-up problem in the second post. (you can see that the nub is halfway between two pieces)

if you dont understand the problems caused by cutting it off, you're probably unfamiliar with the original vcube6 and many 4x4's of the that time. cutting one off is unlikely to cause major problems, but any more than that and it will. 

my best suggestion: unscrew the piece and look at it next to the core. as i said before, it will become VERY obvious.


----------



## aHappyAsian (Mar 6, 2014)

Well I guess I'll just avoid modding it for now since I don't fully understand the mech yet.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Mar 6, 2014)

cubeninjaIV said:


> I have been ninja'd..



Cubeninja was ninja'd......epic.


----------



## Cuber9991 (Mar 6, 2014)

cubeninjaIV said:


> that is not what i was talking about. basically the excess plastic on the piece in the second picture should be completely hidden by a single center piece above it with the cube in a "solved" (90 degree turn? not really sure how to word it.) state. if this is not the case it will cause the lock-up problem in the second post. (you can see that the nub is halfway between two pieces)
> 
> if you dont understand the problems caused by cutting it off, you're probably unfamiliar with the original vcube6 and many 4x4's of the that time. cutting one off is unlikely to cause major problems, but any more than that and it will.
> 
> my best suggestion: unscrew the piece and look at it next to the core. as i said before, it will become VERY obvious.



My cube was turned 45 degrees, thats why the nub was in between 2 pieces but it is still the same concept. When the layer is completely aligned the nub should only be covered by one outer center piece, not in between 2 of them. When it is in between 2 of them the outer center piece catches on the nub and causes it to click. To align the nub back to its original position loosen the cube so that the nub piece is able to move and twist it until it snaps into place.


----------



## Chree (Mar 6, 2014)

Cuber9991 said:


> View attachment 3648
> View attachment 3649
> 
> 
> This is the internal center piece and the outer center piece. On the internal center piece there is a little nub that fits into the gap in the outer center piece. This keeps the internals from going out of alignment. Hope this helps.



Are these instagram filtered?


----------



## Cuber9991 (Mar 6, 2014)

Chree said:


> Are these instagram filtered?



No haha the camera on my phone is really good (HTC ONE) I used macro so you could see the details better.


----------

